# Newly Acquired: 1980 Varsity Sport 24"



## AndyA (Feb 26, 2022)

I can't read the decals, but based on a serial number search and 1980 catalog, this appears to be a Cardinal Red Varsity Sport. Evidence is that the rear derailleur is a Huret GT-510 and the overall shape of the decals matches. Similar 24" models of that year were the Deluxe Varsity, which had a front freewheeling arrangement, and the Collegiate Sport, which was a 5-speed. In person, this bike looks like a 27" bike that was left in the rain and shrunk. The photos don't really convey that, except it looks to have a huge chainring. My grandson will be big enough for this bike before long and be able to zip along on his own road bike.


----------



## juvela (Feb 26, 2022)

-----

thank you for sharing this find

the machine's Union model K10491 pedals appear to have lost their reflectors




the cycle is plenty late enough to be CPSC compliant so they would have been there ex-works

the Hunt Wilde bar wrap appears to be the OEM item

looks like ol' Mr. Sol has got to it and turned it this orangish colour...

-----


----------



## Tim s (Feb 26, 2022)

Cool bike. Tim


----------



## GTs58 (Feb 26, 2022)

These 24" road bikes are cool little pieces. 👍 That is a Varsity since it's the only model 10 speed that Schwinn produced with the blade fork. The MR serial numbers denote a 1981 build at some point, and a few in 1982. So check the date on the head badge for the actual build date. There was a strike at the end of 1980 that lasted into the first of 1981 so no bikes were built for 13 weeks, or a little longer. Hope your Grandson enjoys it as much as I enjoyed mine as a kid.


----------



## AndyA (Feb 27, 2022)

GTs58 said:


> These 24" road bikes are cool little pieces. 👍 That is a Varsity since it's the only model 10 speed that Schwinn produced with the blade fork. The MR serial numbers denote a 1981 build at some point, and a few in 1982. So check the date on the head badge for the actual build date. There was a strike at the end of 1980 that lasted into the first of 1981 so no bikes were built for 13 weeks, or a little longer. Hope your Grandson enjoys it as much as I enjoyed mine as a kid.



Professor Wiz:
Thanks for the info. Head badge is stamped "2511." What is your interpretation?
Andy


----------



## GTs58 (Feb 27, 2022)

Wow, that was built quite a few months after the head tube was made and serial stamped. Built on Tuesday September 8th, 1981.


----------



## AndyA (Mar 4, 2022)

Ah, I get it. September 8 was day number 251 of 1981. Thank you Professor Wiz.


----------

